# Blue Mountain Shepherd and Coyote mix. So pretty!



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

We were at the dog park today, and I thought there was a huge coyote in the fence. Then I noticed he had a collar on, and none of the other dog-parents were freaking out... 

I figured out who his owner was and chatted with him. He's a Blue Mountain Shepherd and Coyote. And he's BEATIFUUUUL. VERY well trained with hand signals, as well! I wish I took a video of him and his owner (who is also a trainer)!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! He is very gorgeous!! Bet that was an interesting sight!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

What is a blue mountain shepherd? Is it a real breed?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like a husky mix.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Adjecyca1 said:


> What is a blue mountain shepherd? Is it a real breed?


It's a newer breed to me, I've been hearing more about it lately.

http://www.ozdoggy.com.au/ozdoggy/profile.jsp?ozdoggyid=4293


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think they are a recognized breed. I read something about having Heeler in them. I also don't see any coyote.... but gorgeous nonetheless. The first thought I saw was Tamaskan, but I know those aren't common. Probably a husky mix - agreed with Crantastic.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Tamaskans are pretty rangy.

It's a pretty dog, but coyote is highly unlikely. And if they're going off color alone, I have two dogs in my house that are sable.


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

Lookin' at the coyote skin I have, and the live ones running around outside, I'd say he looks pretty darn similar to a coyote.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

There are a lot of mixes and breeds who have the exact same coat as that dog.... and they don't have any coyote in them. Coyotes are a lot more lanky, and it's very unlikely for a dog and coyote to mate unless it was intentionally done with a captive bred coyote...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think he looks like every other chunky husky/GSD mix I've seen, and nothing like the coyotes I've seen.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My first thought was GSD x husky. Very pretty though


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Beautiful dog, but I agree, he looks like a husky mix.

Why is it that people like to think they have coyote or wolf mixes?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Doesn't look like a coyote mix to me either, but a very pretty dog!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like a husky/shepherd mix to me, too. The few confirmed coyote mixes that I know of are behaviorally nothing like dogs and could never go to a dog park (not aggressive, but they wouldn't enjoy a dog park).


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

A Blue Mountain Shepherd. Never heard of them, I'll have to look them up. Sorry, like the others I'm not really seeing the coyote in the mix. I'm seeing a Husky mix, but it's still a very pretty dog.

Um...is it just me or that picture they're showing on their website about Blue Mt. Shepherds, looks like a Thai Ridgeback?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Plenty of dogs come in sable... like Huskies and GSD's.






















A live coyote, for reference.










That dog looks nothing like a coyote.


----------



## Kenzie Riann (Mar 25, 2013)

marsha=whitie said:


> Plenty of dogs come in sable... like Huskies and GSD's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going off the picture you just showed, he looks very much like a coyote, specifically in the face. 

Also, around here, it's very possible (although extremely rare) for a coyote to mix with a dog. They just walk around the sub-division's.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That dog's face looks very little like a coyote's face. Its entire head is too broad, its ears aren't tall or pointy enough, its muzzle isn't long enough or pointy enough. 

Coydogs are very rare. They're also behaviorally very weird, like sassafras said... skittish, not dog-like. The chances of a half-coyote enjoying a dog park are slim to none.

We have a lot of coyotes in/around Toronto, believe it or not, and we had a lot back on PEI, too. I've seen live coyotes running around (just saw one a couple weeks ago in a park), and they don't look like that dog at all.

Also, we get a LOT of threads here where people believe they have (or a friend has) a wolfdog or a coyote, and they post up a photo that looks like a husky mix, or of a dog that's a color that couldn't genetically be half-coyote (like a dog with a red coat and liver pigment). We have a few wolf experts here who are really good at identification, and it's not often that they even suspect low content. There are a lot of scams out there and a lot of people who just want to believe that they own a half-wild dog (I don't know why).


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

reminds me of The Littlest Hobo lol


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Ha, it does look a little like London, yeah (except chunkier and with smaller ears and a lighter coat). I used to love that show when I was a kid.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Kenzie Riann said:


> Going off the picture you just showed, he looks very much like a coyote, specifically in the face.
> 
> Also, around here, it's very possible (although extremely rare) for a coyote to mix with a dog. They just walk around the sub-division's.


No, it doesn't. That dog shares no resemblance to a coyote at all. Its way to stocky, even to be a mix. Its head is way to broad, muzzle isn't nearly as narrow as it would be even if it were a coyote mix. By all means, blindly trust the guy who was most likely yanking your chain.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Unless somebody SAW the dog's parents mate and one was a coyote, it's pretty safe to say it's not a Coydog, much as anybody wants it to be


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> That dog's face looks very little like a coyote's face. Its entire head is too broad, its ears aren't tall or pointy enough, its muzzle isn't long enough or pointy enough.
> 
> Coydogs are very rare. They're also behaviorally very weird, like sassafras said... skittish, not dog-like. The chances of a half-coyote enjoying a dog park are slim to none.
> 
> ...


Most of the time its because they were ripped off by misrepresenting breeders, claiming they're animals were something they're not just so they could get more money for the puppies. And the first time buyers usually dont know what they're looking at and get taken by them. It happened to me with my first wolfdog. I was told she was 97.5% wolf and fell for it. This is her (dont laugh I was wolfdog stupid then, lol)









Luckily I came acrossed people who knew the difference and was able to teach me on what to look for and everything else so I wouldnt get taken again. Then later came Selene and Loki


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Those eyes are just stunning, but yeah...not for my backyard or most peoples!


----------



## Joe Hill (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok I am the owner of this dog and just found this post . This what I say it is I know the BMS breeder and both parents . Before anyone get in a huff about it . He was a true accidental birth . Before she started breeding BMS's she runs a coyote rehab and rescue , then 10 to 15 +yrs. ago she took over the breeding program of BMS form a man that died a few yrs. later . 
My dog was the result of his father climbing into the pen with a fem. coyote she was working with , on the final physical of the mother they realized she was pregnant , so they kept her until the pups were born . there were 2 born 1 still born and my dog Cody this is the mother and father 
this is a link to see what Blue Mt. Shepherds look like . . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI1S0YHZ1bM


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Well this is an interesting turn of events. op2:

Interestingly, I just looked at the pic a second time and realized the muzzle looks FAR broader at first glance than it does if you look more closely. Much slimmer than it appears IMO.

As an aside, how do you know that she didn't lie to you?


----------



## Joe Hill (Aug 12, 2013)

I was there to help with the birth .


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Late to the conversation, but I must say I see absolutely zero coyote in the canine posted in the original post. I would say some sort of husky mix, a healthy one too


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Joe Hill said:


> I was there to help with the birth .


Birth != Breeding.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

If he saw the coyote giving birth doesn't it stand to reason he knows the mom is a coyote? I mean... I dunno, do you see my logic here?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Cindy--your wolfdogs are always so cool/beautiful to look at. Question--did you ever let one of your wolfdogs be photographed and then they made that picture into a bookmark? Cause I swear your last shot, if your wolfdog was laying down, looks exactly like a bookmark I have. 

Joe Hill--that definitely does look like a Coydog from the pictures I've seen. And you said it happened, that they mated. So...it is one, nice looking mix!

And I know I already posted about the OP seeing the dog. But doesn't it resemble, slightly, a Jamthund mix?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

No, but he does have a lot of sibblings, so it could be a relation to him.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kayota said:


> If he saw the coyote giving birth doesn't it stand to reason he knows the mom is a coyote? I mean... I dunno, do you see my logic here?


Oh. Oops. Yep.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

If the owner of the dog was there to watch the coyote give birth, then... I guess that's pretty solid evidence that the dog has coyote in him.

Of course, that being said, I don't see it at all.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> If the owner of the dog was there to watch the coyote give birth, then... I guess that's pretty solid evidence that the dog has coyote in him.
> 
> *Of course, that being said, I don't see it at all.*


I agree. Just looking at the dog I see no reason to even suspect coyote is in there somewhere, let alone mistake it for one.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah same... What an odd situation. Maybe it's a Squash and Shambles situation. lol


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I think the lesson here is never underestimate the fence climbing ability of a horny Blue Mountain Shepherd.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Or any male dog for that matter.

They will do whatever it takes.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

You know, it's not the greatest pic... Always possible he looks a lot more coyote IRL.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Not trying to say that Joe is a liar he very may be telling the truth but he COULD be lying......you can google image those pictures he put up...could've got them from that. I am NOT saying he def is lying, I'm saying it's a possibility  though i will say Joe that your dog is gorgeous no matter what mix he is  he also looks very well trained.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish I had some pictures of my husbands Coyote x German Shepherd. It was definitely this cross as he saw the parents. The person had captured a male coyote as a pup and was breeding it to his German Shepherd. I know if I could post a picture of it, people would probably say the same thing, that they could not see the coyote. It looked like a smaller, finer German Shepherd. It was black and tan and I am sure people would say it looked like Shepherd and some terrier. You cannot always go by looks.

She was a smart dog, really obedient and a great dog for working with cattle. She had a thing for skunks and we never could break her of going after them no matter how often she got "skunked".


----------

